# What is a good isp in Mumbai, bandra (world net? )



## thegrinreaper (May 13, 2015)

I am looking for a new isp with a stable network for a 2 mbps unlimited plan.
Dc/lan sharing service is preferred but not necessary.

I will not use you Tele, mtnl or Hathaway... Friends have suggested against them.. Also, bad personal experiences.

I am looking to switch to world net right now.

Please share your personal experiences with the isp also suggest any other isp if you know in this geographical region.

Airtel and 5net are not available here.


----------



## beingGamer (May 13, 2015)

Hathw@y.


*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-post2180877.html#post2180877
Little correction to the above link.
I downloaded GTAV (~60GB) and the speed was still fast post limit of 15GB


----------

